# Menard's Masterforce Table Saw



## westy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking to buy a new table saw. Menards has there newly aquired line MasterForce 10" on sale. Looks like a well built peace of equipment. Includes table extension and mobile stand w/ 1 1/2hp induction motor. What is induction motor?? Anyone have any knowledge on the MasterForce table saw line??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rob,


Welcome to the forum..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

